# Pinnacle PCTV driver for vista



## satheb (Jun 17, 2008)

I had no problem with the pinnacle TV tuner card until I changed my OS from XP to vista. Now i do not know whether the tuner card is recognised and whether i should reinstall a new driver. The driver which came with the tuner card cannot be installed in vista. Can anybody help? Thanks!


----------



## tsfuser (Jun 4, 2006)

Might be worth checking the Pinnacle site for a driver.

Just googled "PCTV vista driver" and it seems you are not alone in trying to get one.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://cdn.pinnaclesys.com/SupportFiles/PCTV Drivers/ReadmePCTV.htm
That link includes a chart for Vista supported cards.

Here's the link for downloads and support.....
http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/us/Support/Consumer+Support/


----------



## igosaur (Oct 14, 2008)

satheb said:


> I had no problem with the pinnacle TV tuner card until I changed my OS from XP to vista. Now i do not know whether the tuner card is recognised and whether i should reinstall a new driver. The driver which came with the tuner card cannot be installed in vista. Can anybody help? Thanks!


I had this problem as well when I changed to Vista. In the end I got it all to work by simply running the instalation CD using the XP compatibility..

It worked perfectly.


----------

